# EPA Rates Ford Fusion Hybrid at 41 MPG



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

These appear to be reasonable numbers, but in light of other fake vehicles that ford and others have announced in recent years, I'll believe it when I see it.

The MPG numbers do seem reasonable though (they reflect the fusions lack of aerodynamics.)

A few questions about the nickel battery. Most important of which is how the battery can be legally big enough to power the car for over 40 miles on a single charge. 94% baking energy recovery? sounds too good to be true...


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> These appear to be reasonable numbers, but in light of other fake vehicles that ford and others have announced in recent years, I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> The MPG numbers do seem reasonable though (they reflect the fusions lack of aerodynamics.)
> 
> A few questions about the nickel battery. Most important of which is how the battery can be legally big enough to power the car for over 40 miles on a single charge. 94% baking energy recovery? sounds too good to be true...


Reasonably bad IMO.

They're just too many steps behind the japanese car companies.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

True, but the prius isn't their target. They are trying to steal some thunder from the chevy volt, which is why they are highlighting the 47 mile electric range. Its all about posturing to get a better deal from washington. A full 7 miles more than the volt!!lol This release may also have something to do with the BYD release of their plug in hybrid recently.

Same old story of detroit playing catchup.

Sometimes I wish they would just roll over and die already.


----------



## ricksmol (Jul 7, 2008)

david85 said:


> True, but the prius isn't their target. They are trying to steal some thunder from the chevy volt, which is why they are highlighting the 47 mile electric range. Its all about posturing to get a better deal from washington. A full 7 miles more than the volt!!lol This release may also have something to do with the BYD release of their plug in hybrid recently.
> 
> Same old story of detroit playing catchup.
> 
> Sometimes I wish they would just roll over and die already.



Up to 47 MPH, not 47 miles.

Ricardo


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

From article:


> The Fusion can travel up to 47 miles per hour using only battery power. After 47 miles, the car's four-cylinder engine turns on to power the car and recharge the battery.


I read that to mean that it can go 47miles, but I guess it could be read both ways. If it doesn't have a real ability to drive on battery power alone, then this car is a big nothing.

It does make more sense considering the use in NIMH batteries usually means a limited battery size.

Wonder what the real electric range really is if not 47 miles....


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Gas mileage? My 1993 Festiva gets 45 MPG on a good day.

That's not the important question, though. The important questions are:

Where and under what agreements are they getting their NiMHs? Leasing, Bulk sales only, walk up to the Ford mechanic with a bribe, what?
How can I get them, for MY experiments in EV tech?
How soon before NiMHs are officially Aftermarket Parts?

Do not taunt Happy Fun Poster with false NiMH promises. Happy Fun Poster is Relentless and Unforgiving in his Wrath....


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

order99 said:


> Where and under what agreements are they getting their NiMHs? Leasing, Bulk sales only, walk up to the Ford mechanic with a bribe, what?
> How can I get them, for MY experiments in EV tech?
> How soon before NiMHs are officially Aftermarket Parts?


When the patent lapses you'll finally be able to buy them...

Cobasys's patents relating to NiMH batteries expire in 2015

I've said it several times before, don't expect to buy a full on EV from a car company with 100-150 mile ranges before 2018. Currently only 1 company is even making an affordable one, with lithium no less, and only in california. Aptera is still very behind schedule... and they've been working for 4 years now.


----------



## Alfred (Feb 1, 2008)

david85 said:


> True, but the prius isn't their target. They are trying to steal some thunder from the chevy volt, which is why they are highlighting the 47 mile electric range. Its all about posturing to get a better deal from washington. A full 7 miles more than the volt!!lol This release may also have something to do with the BYD release of their plug in hybrid recently.
> 
> Same old story of detroit playing catchup.
> 
> Sometimes I wish they would just roll over and die already.


wish they'd roll over and die?
yeah. that'd help...

the article says the target is the Toyota Camry Hybrid
and claims to surpass it


----------

